# Sit and Reach



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

I have my first PAT Test coming up on April 5th. One thing though... not quite sure what the sit and reach consists of. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## RCS (Jan 3, 2005)

CTrain,

This comes from the Connecticut State Police site,

Sit and Reach: This test measures flexibility of the lower back and upper leg area. The test involves stretching out to touch the toes or beyond with extended arms from a sitting position. The score is the number of inches reached on a yardstick with 15 inches being at the toes and the 36-inch mark being beyond the toes. (Applicants are permitted three tries at this test. The highest score is the final score.)


Picture sitting down on the ground, legs locked straight out, and having to reach past your toes about 2 inches


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

when i did it at my last PAT, i pretended to reach for the stars and passed!


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

:L: 

Casey Kasum Lives!!!


----------



## bikecop34 (Jul 15, 2004)

RCS said:


> CTrain,
> 
> This comes from the Connecticut State Police site,
> 
> ...


This may have change since I graduated from the 22nd MPOC in Agawam in 1994 (ouch, when did I get that old?), but I was told NOT to lock my knees. Obviously, you can't bend them at 90 degrees or anything, but locking them out can cause knee injuries. Ask for clarification, as locking them out also decreases your reach potential. Good luck!


----------

